# Wotofo Serpent 50W 2000mAh TC VW APV Mod Kit



## Daniel (9/11/16)

Looks interesting , and at the price IF it comes with the SM25 a no brainer : 







Details:
Serpent Sun Tank features:

Anti-heating design drip tip
Top filling system
Stainless steel + glass tank construction
5ml juice capacity
Adjustable airflow control (can be fully closed)
PEEK insulator
510 threading connection
25mm overall diameter
Serpent 50W mod features: 

Variable wattage: 7W-50W
Temperature control: 200'F-600'F / 100'C-315'C
Resistance range: 0.1-1ohm (TC) / 0.1-3ohm (VW)
Charging input power: ≤1A
Ergonomic design and light weight
Easy to operate
Capacity: 2000mAh
510 threading connection
Micro-USB charging port

Review Here :

Reactions: Like 1


----------

